# Dependent Visa for Spouse



## dghjarrett

Hi, 

I am a British Citizen who is married to an Italian Citizen currently planning on moving to Kuala Lumpur in January 2012. 

My wife would be coming with me and I have already asked my school about this and they said my wife would get a dependent spouse entry visa but would not be included as part of my health insurance. Do you know what the working regulations are for a spouse in Malaysia now. I heard that it was difficult for them to find work and accept it due to the visa regulations? 

Also, how much (roundabouts) is the monthly rent for a large 1-bed apartment??? 

Many thanks 

daniel jarrett


----------



## rifleman

See www.imo.gov.my/index.php/en/expatriate/facilities-for-dependant
Under other facilities you will see that employment for a dependant is possible, but getting approval is, I understand, only possible if the dependant meets the same criteria as that for anyone seeking an employment pass.


----------



## rifleman

I should add that if you are going to obtain a residence pass under the talentcorp programme then your spouse will be free to work. See www.talentcorp.com.my/expatriatesRP.asp


----------

